

Steps to Navier-Stokes in Python - iamwil
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/barbagroup/CFDPython/blob/master/lessons/01_Step_1.ipynb

======
PieSquared
I'm a big fan of the style used here, specifically the extra CSS on top of
default IPython notebooks. If you're curious, like me, as to where the special
styling is coming from – take a look at the last cell of the notebook. It
imports some custom CSS into the notebook by reading it from a file, and this
gets carried over to nbviewer since the output is stored in the notebook.

